# Big Thankyou! West Midland American Vehicles



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

Attempted to leave the West carpark, Birmingham NEC on Friday morning after exhibiting at Crufts, only to realise we had a serious journey stopper and going nowhere. It later transpired we had a failed fuel injection pump. The nightmare of recovery with all the problems at some unknown time was becoming the only option, in the meantime we where stuck! As a long shot we called Tim Deverall at West Midland American Vehicles (W/M/A/V). We are not customers merely a voice on the phone at this stage. He immediatly took on the problem and sent over a technician to us from their facilty at Cannock some 20miles away with a view to getting us mobile. A diagnostic check revealed the problem as stated above. Nothing but admiration for this young guy (Dan) who just got stuck in and replaced the fuel injection pump. A 6 hour job completed with efficiency and cleanliness on the spot. Again a big thanks to W/M/A/V for a job well done which in our opinion far exceeded the professional level of service provided by this company........Crindle.

West Midland American Vehicles Ltd. Tel 01902 798840.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

thats another one on the list then, nice to see praise for a company once in a while


----------

